# altemeier procedure



## sunflower35 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi

Does anyone out there know if the procedure code 45130, altemeier procedure for rectal prolapse when done with posterior levatorplasty includes the levatorplasty procedure? Or is there a seperate code for the levatorplasty code that I can bill in addition to the 45130 code. Your answer will greatly help.  Thanks


----------



## sscott@hogonc.com (Apr 7, 2020)

Did anyone have an answer for this?


----------

